# satin vs. damask woven labels lets get ready to rumble



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi forums once again Im on the subject of relabeling and I cant decide between damask or satin woven neck tags for my brand. Please comment with facts opinions real life experiences pro and cons of both satin and damask labels. Any type of feedback on quality, cut and texture is also appreciated thanks forums.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Satin is softer, but more expensive than damask. Rarely (ever?) do you see true satin woven labels in t-shirts. They are usually reserved for higher end luxurious items like cashmere, lingerie, etc. 

Damask in tees could be irritating to the neck. It's not as soft as satin.

Generally what you find in tees are polyester satin printed labels. 

My personal preference is tagless printed labels.


----------



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanx I know you said you have gone tagless but have you ever used satin or damask woven labels ?

And if so how were your experiences with them any positive or negative customer feedback?


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Damask can be soft---it's the taffeta and the tyvek that are scratchy. If you really want to make sure, you can get your damsk tags cut ultrasonically--a lot of my customers use this for baby wear.
Satin is soft--but so is cotton. It really depends on your apparel style. For instance, satin goes well with formal and underwear, where woven goes well with formal and informal. Cotton is definitely informal.

It really depends on the minimums. Satin and cottons can come with ultra low minimums. With wovens, you have to usually commit to 500-1000 (factory requirements)---but they can be cheaper per piece, even though the overall cost is higher. 

So except for the 2 types of labels I mentioned, scratchiness shouldn't be an issue.


----------

